# I'll be looking for another pup soon...



## Uplander (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello everybody,

Here’s a pic of my Rook that I took a few yrs ago. This has been his job since he was a puppy but since it involves racing to the end of the driveway, standing on his hind legs and reaching into the box to get the paper, I’ve been trying to “wean” him off it. Although he loves to do it, (he watches me every morning until I say “get the paper”) his legs are getting feeble and I don’t want him to hurt himself. He’s 9 now and I’m afraid his best days are behind him, but when he was in his prime he was the best hunting dog I’ve ever seen.

I’m going to be looking for another pup soon. I’m only interested in exclusively field bred dogs w/ substantial titles in their pedigrees so if anyone has any leads, please let me know. I’m in no hurry but I learned a long time ago that it’s much easier to deal w/ the loss of an old friend if you’ve got another pup already in the works. If not, the emptiness of the house is just devastating. 

Thanks in advance and I’m enjoying reading the old posts and looking at the pics. 

Best Regards


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's a beauty!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish Murphy would pick up the paper! I pick it up and ask him to "take it" but I dont think he gets it.. You have a very handsome pup.. Im sure he will be around for a while longer.. dont get too sad yet.. but good luck finding another friend too


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is the sweetest picture.....


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

Uplander said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Here’s a pic of my Rook that I took a few yrs ago. This has been his job since he was a puppy but since it involves racing to the end of the driveway, standing on his hind legs and reaching into the box to get the paper, I’ve been trying to “wean” him off it. Although he loves to do it, (he watches me every morning until I say “get the paper”) his legs are getting feeble and I don’t want him to hurt himself. He’s 9 now and I’m afraid his best days are behind him, but when he was in his prime he was the best hunting dog I’ve ever seen.
> 
> ...


hi how are you...he looks like my clifford who i lost last week at 11..im in total agreement w you about the loss thing...i have a pom and two cats but i feel so empty wo him...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Uplander*

Uplander:

Your dog looks marvelous! 
Does he have health problems other than a little arthritis?
My Golden Ret. Smooch is 9 years old and I think she still has alot of life and love to give


----------



## Uplander (Jan 5, 2009)

That pic was taken several yrs ago, he's a white face now. He's always been healthy but last month he started limping so I had him x-rayed. Initially, my vet thought it looked like bone cancer but the radiologist disagreed. He's still got the limp but it's a little better. We're having a second set of x-rays done next week to see if anythings changed. 

I am trying to be positive but I've done a little research on what to do if it's bad news. His sire died at 7 from cancer. Frankly, I'm torn. 


June007, I'm very sorry about Clifford. I wish I had words that would help.


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

thank you so much...imthinking good thoughts for you and our baby:wave:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello, you're Rook is beautiful and smart. Hoping he has a couple more years with you.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello: Your dog is beautiful.  I think you are smart to get a puppy now, we lost our girl in April and it is so hard to be in a quiet house. We just got our pup in November and have frequently said we wished we had him sooner, we thought maybe our girl Alex could have taught him a thing or two. 

Anyway, because I was also searching for a pup, I made a Field Golden category folder and selected the following breeders based just on their websites. My criteria was that the dogs be healthy, have all clearances, and come from good stock. I felt these breeders qualified. I need to let you know that I don't have a real clue about breeding or field or show goldens -- I've just had companion pets, so you would need to research more thoroughly. But, I think this might give you a start, other people on the site will be able to help you more I am sure. (Disclaimer: This is an amateur's list  )

Fern Hill
http://sss-mag.com/fernhill/goldens.html

Topbrass
http://www.topbrass-retrievers.com/index.htm

Ambertrail
http://www.ambertrail.com/

Adirondack
http://www.adirondac-goldens.com/litters.htm

Gaylans
http://www.gaylans.com/


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

You might be able to help your dog quite a bit if it's not cancer with Rimadyl or Previcox or something similar. They can really put the bounce back in the step of many older dogs.

I agree with your wanting to find the best and most accomplished field pedigrees available.

Where do you live? How far is too far? Any physical traits important? Color?

The biggest name in field breeding breedings the last few years is probably Melanie Foster in N. California. She really knows which pedigrees seem to "knick". Also very on top of all the health isues. She has produced more Goldens on the Derby List and QAA Goldens than anyone else lately.

Also Joseph McCann and Chris Payne of RockErin kennels are worth a look.

I would be interested in what you find when you look and what you decide to go with?

I have been raising, breeding, training, judging and competing with Goldens for over 25 years. I always love to see the interest in field Goldens!


John


----------



## trauty (Jan 16, 2009)

Uplander - 
I responded to your thread in the 'Members Intro' section but will also post a response here too. We have 2 field goldens (half sisters in fact!) - Abby is 9 and Maggie is almost 6. I see you are from Texas - we are from Minnesota as are our breeders. (I know for a fact though that she has delivered dogs all over the USA) Check out www.wildfiregoldens.com - the owners are Pat Murphy and Roz Wilson. Eyes and hips are always garanteed. These are incredible dogs with great drive and instinct - my husband has never been disappointed with their performance/ability. (In fact, he describes the 9 year old as a "hunting machine" not to mention a "bird hog"! LOL!) While I don't hunt, I appreciate the fact that "my girls" are such wonderful family dogs too. 

Your dog, Rook, is such a handsome boy - I hope that the repeat x-rays are negative and that he has several years of hunting left in him! Our Abby is 9 - for the most part, acts and moves like she is 5 (except, of course, after a hunt - then she's moving pretty slow for a couple of days!) We have our fingers crossed - our breeder told us that her mom went hunting every fall into her 13th year! Good luck to you!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Great pic of your dog getting the paper. How fun!

As for breeders of fieldy Goldens, check out:

Janince Gunn - www.tntretrievers.com
Jackie Mertens (sp?) - Tobrass Retrievers
Coppertop Goldens
Emberain Golderns
Yvonne Piefer - www.tanbark.com

My Quiz is a Tanbark dog. Yvonne puts a lot of field in her breedings to get the drive for performance sports. Most of her pups go to highly competitive obedience and agility homes and many have done quite well in the field, too. Quiz's dad is an OTCH (obedience champion) and Master Hunter. His grandfather is one of Janice Gunn's dog, RV, who was a field champion.

Hope that helps get you started!


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Has your vet ruled out Lymes disease or anaplasma? I don't know where you are located, but in the NE this past fall was a very had tick season.

As far as field Goldens, Adirondack Goldens has a lot of dogs with titles.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

PM sent about litter from Tango and Rugby with contact information included.


----------



## Uplander (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you everybody for both the support and the leads on puppies. I think it's amazing how golden owners seem to resemble your dogs, at least in their wonderful personalities. It's a lot to live up to.

The good news is, I got the results of Rooks 2nd round of x-rays back this week and the results are negative. He doesn’t appear to have bone cancer, aparently just arthritis but he’s been feeling so much better that I took him this morning to train w/ the spaniel club.

We’ve got some field trials coming up so we trained in braces w/ chukars, pigeons, and pheasants. All of the dogs there are springers or cockers w/ a couple Boykins and my Rook. Rook has always been an outstanding flushing dog. I was training a springer when he was a pup so I taught him to quarter and use the wind before I worked him on non-slip retriever work. In hindsight, that probably hindered him in learning to rely sufficiently on his eyes for marking which prevented him from earning his master title in retriever tests. In spite of that error on my part, he’s still better at marking than any of the spaniels w/ the possible exception of my own. (I train my spaniels in non-slip retrieving too) 

The ultimate test in a spaniel trial is the opportunity to take a runner. It’s often the difference in who wins and everyone hopes for the chance. Unfortunately, it’s one of those things that is based completely on luck. Sometimes the bird is planted too tight and the dog traps it before it flies. It’s not a mark down, just no chance to show off and you go on. If your dog looks like he’s on a runner, you go w/ him even if he leaves the course. If he can’t produce it you won’t be called back for the next series so the decision to trust him is paramount. Most of the time the bird stays put. The dog “makes” the bird and drives in for a flush. The desired performance is for the dog to scent the bird from a good distance and close rapidly. coming off the ground as the bird explodes into the air then dropping immediately into a sit or “hup” until sent for the retrieve. The gunners try to ride the bird out much farther than you would in a hunting situation, often letting it cross over a change in cover or into water if possible. Gunning for spaniel field trials is one of the most demanding shooting sports I know of.

I have been so concerned about Rook recently that I haven’t done much more than a few retrieves in the yard and some obedience work. With his clean bill of health and a couple children’s Tylenol, he was rearing to go. We were braced w/ a friends AFC dog on our right when we cast off. Both dogs moved smoothly down the field when the springer flushed a bird that flew across our beat. Rook sat politely while the dog ran past him within 10 yds on the way to his retrieve and returned. We cast off again and as Rook came across he spun like a bass caught on a lure. He put his nose to the ground, his neck stretched out and hackles raised as he trailed the bird off the course. The left gunner went w/ us as he crossed the dirt road into the next field. After a good 50 yds the cock pheasant flushed w/ Rook right behind. It flew over our head, back across the road and over a hill where the gunner made a terrific shot, easily over 60 yds. I sent Rook and felt a rush of wonder at how lucky I was to be enjoying this beautiful dog once again. 

I’ve never had a dog that brought me so much pure joy. Worrying about losing him or at best taking his leg and losing the opportunity to hunt and train w/ him has been wearing on me for over a month. The memory of him showing those spaniels how it’s supposed to be done is a moment I’ll treasure more now than ever. As he returned w/ the bird, those dark eyes in his white face met mine and we shared a bond of love and pride. 

My friends in the club know that I’ve been worrying about him lately and he’s trained w/ this group before so they were just as pleased as I was at his performance. The joke is often made there that all I need is a can of white paint and I could run him in a springer trial. When the spaniel trials are over here, I’ve been planning to try my springer in some HRC retriever tests. I’ve decided to keep working Rook for as long as he seems to be enjoying himself so I think I’ll run him in Finished again this year. It doesn’t matter how he does anymore, I’m just going to enjoy every day we’re afield. Sometimes you don’t fully appreciate things until you face losing them. Today was a good day.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rook*

Glad to hear the news for Rook wasn't bad.

He sounds like a very SPECIAL BOY!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Wonderul news for you both! Congrats.
Randy


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

*Breeder Recomendation*

Hi, Suzie G. here

I just joined this group today-so I just read your post. I would highly recomend- Topbrass Golden retrievers. I have a 21 mo old female named Maggie from them. She is absolutly the best dog I have ever had. Brains,field beauty -dark Golden in color,57 # Huge prey drive. Extreme desire to please and a great problem solver. She will stay on task until the job is done.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I enjoyed reading your last post about Rook so much. The sincerity, love and respect for the dog shine through your words. I do agree that Topbrass has a nice litter coming in the spring- maybe one of famous Bro's last; the pups should have field talent galore. 

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=227951


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You mentioned giving your Golden Children's Tylenol. I would need to look it up, but dogs can take Tylenol? For some reason I thought it was toxic to them. Don't panic. I'm not sure. I have to look it up.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Acetaminophen is a medication commonly used to alleviate fever and pain. Common brands include *Tylenol®,* Percoset®, aspirin free Excedrin® and various sinus, cold and flu medications. Dogs most commonly receive toxic amounts of acetaminophen because owners medicate them without consulting a veterinarian. They also consume tablets that are dropped on the floor or left lying around. 

Dogs are less sensitive to acetaminophen than cats. For example, a 50 pound dog would need to ingest over seven 500 mg tablets in order to suffer toxic effects. In the cat, one 250 mg acetaminophen tablet could be fatal.

EvanG


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Uplander, 
2 yrs ago I lost my golden (Bailey) of 15yrs, he was a good hunter and a good friend. I wanted my new pup (Luke) to have a link to him. 
www.K9data.com is a great source togather information, I was able to trace Bailey's Sire to Ambertrail's Goldens, for me and my family it was worth the 7hr trip to Canada to go there, Luke is Bailey's great grand nephew. 
My brother had just lost his golden this past winter, we used the site to find some good lines, His pup comes home in 2 wks. 
I do know that some of the top breeders have litters now

Ambertrails Golden
Adirondac Goldens
Fireside Retrievers
TopBrass Retrievers 
RockErin Kennel
TNT Kennels
Good luck Jim
​


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Your dog is BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I don't hunt, or do field trials. I would love to train to if I had the time. I love the field type goldens though. My Teddi is that type and I got her with out knowing there was a difference. I love her. I like all the breeder links to check out. 

If it is just arthritis, I am sure there is a lot of things you can do to help him get stronger and better. Joint supplements, salmon oil, NSAIDs, all can improve the pain. I would not worry too much about putting a 9 yr old dog on something, we all need help as we age. One NSAID may last a few days, you may not have to administer daily. I am sure your vet has given you advice. 

Beautiful Dog!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.emberain.com/ Emberain 

If you are on the east coast,besides that fantastic breeders already listed, Sunfire, Windrush, and Sand Dancer have some nice working lines. These dogs run MH, though, more than field trials.

I also think Kuventre has nice working dogs- Sharon and Tom Long


----------



## Uplander (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the help and good thoughts. Rook is doing much better. We also discovered his thyroid was low and the medicine has changed his whole outlook on life. For the first time in his life, I now have to make sure everything is off the counters and the garbage is out of reach. He's hungry all the time but he seems to feel great.

I've been taking him to train w/ the spaniels on the weekends but this Sat I'm taking them both to train w/ the retriever club as I'm planning to run my ESS at the UKC tests this spring. Ironically, my springer is an exceptional retriever for his breed but his field trial potential appears limited while my golden is as good an upland dog as I've ever seen but he could never seem to count to 3 in a master/finished test. (at least not w/ any regularity) 

I've more or less postponed my puppy search due to the uncertainty of my job right now but it certainly was easier to find some high quality options using the internet than it was when I did my research for Rook 10 yrs ago. For now, I'm just enjoying his company more than ever.


----------



## Uplander (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd like to thank those of you who have forwarded me prospects and advice. I tried to reply but it turns out "To be able to send PMs your post count must be *15* or greater"

I do appreciate the help though.


----------

